# B30 accessories



## GBP (May 27, 2018)

I own a Kubota B3030 and want to purchase a belly mower. I've found a B27 mower...will it fit my B30?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The RC-72 deck used on the B2710 will fit, but you may need the links from the dealer to mount to the B3030. What I would do is take the deck model number of what you are considering and visit your Kubota service department to determine the links needed.

Kubota did some interesting things to their compact tractor decks. Model number would be like RC-72-27B for the B2710, and RC-72-30B for the B3030. Same deck, different linkage in some cases.


----------

